# Rooftop Hardwood Deck Tiles w/ Pedestals



## AndyLichter (Sep 19, 2016)

We are seeking a contractor in Central Florida with direct knowledge and experience using hardwood deck tiles installed on roofs using an elevating pedestal system.


----------



## Blikkenslageroslo (Nov 1, 2016)

I was using a company called "Central Florida Roofing" for doing my project. Very nice guys..


----------

